# Horn mountain and Na kika



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

can someone help a brotha out with the gps numbers for these?

thanks


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My fish mapper shows the following:

Nakika 28 31.254 / 88 17.327 129 statute miles from OB or 138 from Pcola

Horn 28 51.961 / 88 03.376 101 sm frm OB or 110 from Pcola

Hope this helps

MScontender


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Horn 28 51.961 88 03.376

Na Kika 28 31.254 88 17.327

Your a faster typer than me!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help! Figured I could get em here.


----------

